# Amp remote - ipod straight to amp input



## jdeyebrows (Jun 24, 2009)

I am running 2 10"s in my chevy truck and am not using the factory radio or a deck. I'm trying to go straight to the amp from my ipod. the RCA cable is already run to the amp and the Ground and Hot are already connected correctly. Where should the remote wire go? Like I said, I'm not running the Factory Radio.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hook it to ignition


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

any switched 12 volt source be warned, your iPod might not take it.


----------

